# Icd-10 certification test ??



## cynthiaarellano14@yahoo.com (Apr 8, 2015)

by any chance does anyone know if or when the Icd-10 certification test can be taken?, I have already passed the assessment test, just wondering. Ca


----------



## npricercm (Apr 8, 2015)

*icd 10 certification test*



cynthiaarellano14@yahoo.com said:


> by any chance does anyone know if or when the Icd-10 certification test can be taken?, I have already passed the assessment test, just wondering. Ca



Now.  I took it in February 2015.


----------



## Cortzea (Apr 8, 2015)

*Icd 10*

You can take now .. It is already available ( I took mine a month ago )


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Apr 9, 2015)

Please know it's a *proficiency* exam & not a separate certification.  You may take it online at any time as long as you're already certified through the AAPC.


----------



## cynthiaarellano14@yahoo.com (Apr 9, 2015)

*icd-10 cert test*

thanks, I have taken and passed the icd-10 proficiency exam and not currently certified, I was hoping to take the icd-10 certification exam rather than the icd-9 certification exam, is it possible to do this now??? thanks again. CA


----------



## LisaAlonso23 (Apr 16, 2015)

AAPC requires certified coders to pass the ICD-10 proficiency exam in order to maintain their certification. If you're not a certified coder, you need to take a certification exam that tests your usage of all the code sets (CPT, ICD-9, HCPCS).

It is to my understanding that certification exams won't test ICD-10 until 2016.


----------



## istanstu (Apr 21, 2015)

*Proficiency Testing*

My employer was praying ICD10 would never come, Now Im scrambling to be certain I pass the proficiency test.  Do you think the online boot camp is a necessity if you haven't done much ICD 10 Prep outside of a few webinars and handouts and the book?
It is rather expensive, but not certain if Im over thinking it. 
im scared to not have enough experience since we are now scrambling for work training.


----------



## ssadilek (Apr 22, 2015)

There is a practice exam on the AAPC web site that is 50 questions.  You can take the test to see how you are doing before going to the expense and time of a boot camp.


----------



## Beartonyes (May 6, 2015)

This may be a proficiency exam, but in job hunting, the employers are using the phrase "ICD-10 certified" to mean that you have passed this proficiency test. Linda Tonyes RDN, LDN, CPC-A


----------

